# If the Ford Focus heavy on petrol?



## LBT (14 Apr 2008)

thinking of buying a 2007 1.4 Ford Focus just wondering is the Focus very heavy on petrol??


----------



## Nairb (14 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*



LBT said:


> thinking of buying a 2007 1.4 Ford Focus just wondering is the Focus very heavy on petrol??



It's not too bad petrol wise but I'm driving a 05 1.4l Focus and wouldn't go there again. The car is too heavy and needs the 1.6l engine. It just feels dead and when you put your foot down there's not much of a response.


----------



## buzzard (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

I have a 1.4 Zetec Connection and it does on average 32mpg. It does feel a bit underpowered but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## aircobra19 (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

I think the diesel 1.6 is the one to go for if fuel economy is a major concern.


----------



## mik_da_man (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

I had a 1.6 Petrol focus and it was grand on petrol. I have a 2.5 one now and it aint too easy on juice 
I have driven the 1.4 and I agree that it is a bit underpowered.
Go for the 1.6 petrol if you can - or the 1.6 diesel if you are really concerned about fuel economy.
However with the price of diesel these days I'm not sure what may be best....


----------



## Cabaiste (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

I have a 1.6 diesel focus. Got it about 2 months ago and so far am quite happy with it!

I'm averaging slightly over 52mpg so if its fuel economy your after, the diesel is the way to go.

I've only test driven the 1.4 focus but as others have said it does feel way underpowered. Mine is the 110bhp 1.6 diesel. There is also a 90bhp which I also found al little on the sluggish side.

I have a friend with a 1.6 petrol and he is very happy with it. He is in the market for his second one at the moment! Reckons he gets over 40mpg but all his driving is open road!


----------



## RS2K (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

1.6 petrol is pretty good. 40mpg is possibvle on longer runs. 30mpg around town.

1.4 (I had one as a runaround) is a bit pedestrian.


----------



## LBT (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

I wouldn't be doing major driving I do about 500km every 2 weeks I live about 20km away from the city. I have a 1.0 litre car at the moment and I put in about 50 every 12 days.....


----------



## Angrygirl (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

I had a 1.4 petrol and I could've walked quicker 
To be honest I wasn't too fond it it at all, only kept it for bout 6 months, just not for me..... sorry 
My sis had one tho and loved it, make sure u test drive it first to see how it drives....


----------



## levelpar (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

I agree with views re 1.4 Focus as against 1.6.  I had 1.6 and traded for a 1.4 and noticed the the difference . I might  upgrade to 1.6 and have been told that if I wait til July , I can have the 1.8TDCi 4 door Ghia for the same price as the 1.6i petrol.  The diesel model is in the low emissions class,  150€ car tax and lower vrt.


----------



## gabsdot (15 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

I have a 1.4 focus estate and I love it. It's very roomy and comfortable, great for the family. I only use it locally really though so I don't use a lot of petrol usually one fill up lasts a month and costs about €65


----------



## rduane (16 Apr 2008)

*Re: Calling all Ford Focus owners!!!*

i have a 1.4 2005 LX. The car is ok but not great for petrol. It does around 30mpg around town as predicted by Ford's urban cycle test of 8.7L/100km. On long trips from Cork to Monaghan -more like 40mpg. I say i could do better if i kept around 100km/hour on the trip as the car goes above 3000 revs on a motorway at 120km/hour. It is underpowered versus 1.6L as it is a heavy car. Depends is you need or want the extra power really. I don't as most my driving is around town.


----------



## NHG (16 Apr 2008)

My MIL gave the best description of the 1.4 Focus - 'great car if it had an engine'


----------



## finnegf (16 Apr 2008)

hi all
i have a 03 ford focus estate1.6lx and it is a nightmare with petrol.
i only get 470 miles with 50 euro worth of petrol.
i am definitely going to change to a diesel.


----------



## finnegf (16 Apr 2008)

hi all, i have a 03 ford focus estate 1.6lx and it is really bad with petrol
i get 470 miles with 50 euro worth of petrol
definitely changing to a diesel


----------



## RS2K (16 Apr 2008)

finnegf said:


> hi all, i have a 03 ford focus estate 1.6lx and it is really bad with petrol
> i get 470 miles with 50 euro worth of petrol
> definitely changing to a diesel



Petrol is c.€1.20 a litre. That is €5.45 a gallon. €50 buys 9.17 gallons.

470/9.17 = 51.25mpg.

You should be delighted with that


----------



## Suzys1972 (16 Apr 2008)

Have a 1.6 Focus Cmax and it eats the petrol - sorriest move I ever made - I constantly seem to be topping it up.
It's a nice car to drive but boring to look at.
Feel a change a coming !
Back to a smaller 1.4 - the dogs will have to get used to the back seat again !


----------



## twofor1 (16 Apr 2008)

I  considered the 1.4 Focus but was also put off by it's sluggish attitude. I didn’t want to pay the extra for the 1.6 or the higher annual tax, insurance and fuel costs so I went for a Toyota, the 1.4 Auris or Corolla have far better performance than the Focus. Fuel economy, reliability and resale are also second to none.


----------



## RS2K (16 Apr 2008)

Suzys1972 said:


> Have a 1.6 Focus Cmax and it eats the petrol - sorriest move I ever made - I constantly seem to be topping it up.
> It's a nice car to drive but boring to look at.
> Feel a change a coming !
> Back to a smaller 1.4 - the dogs will have to get used to the back seat again !



I owned the exact same vehicle and it was ok on fuel, considering it's size and weight.

It's certainly competitive with anything else in the same class.


----------



## RS2K (16 Apr 2008)

twofor1 said:


> I  considered the 1.4 Focus but was also put off by it's sluggish attitude. I didn’t want to pay the extra for the 1.6 or the higher annual tax, insurance and fuel costs so I went for a Toyota, the 1.4 Auris or Corolla have far better performance than the Focus. Fuel economy, reliability and resale are also second to none.



They are relatively poor to drive though.


----------



## CreditCrunch (22 Apr 2008)

To read a test drive on the Ford focus you can visit a few different places.

1. www.drivemagazine.ie they feature new cars of all makes and model with a proper test drive.

2.www.cbgie Once again proper test drive on the new cars

3.....I actually don't know any other websites out there that actually test drive cars.

The used sites will provide you with a brochure.......extended warranty! How can I lose????????

As with all such purchases it is wise to get the information PRIOR to the purchase.

Given the choice I would buy a Ford Mustang

Let's see how tomorrows Lotto numbers go ...........( holding breath )


----------



## Purple (22 Apr 2008)

I agre that the 1.6 is the one to go for. I don't drive one but in my opinion they are the best car in their class.


----------



## Tribesman29 (28 Apr 2008)

Hi. Have a 98 Accent at the moment and am thinking of scrapping it as the cost of fixing it up for the NCT will be over 600 euro. 
Have my eye on a 99 1.6 Focus for 4.5k. 60,000 miles and a few extras.
Good value??


----------



## Purple (28 Apr 2008)

Tribesman29 said:


> Hi. Have a 98 Accent at the moment and am thinking of scrapping it as the cost of fixing it up for the NCT will be over 600 euro.
> Have my eye on a 99 1.6 Focus for 4.5k. 60,000 miles and a few extras.
> Good value??


 If it's in good condition then it's a good price.


----------



## soy (29 Apr 2008)

Tribesman29 said:


> Hi. Have a 98 Accent at the moment and am thinking of scrapping it as the cost of fixing it up for the NCT will be over 600 euro.
> Have my eye on a 99 1.6 Focus for 4.5k. 60,000 miles and a few extras.
> Good value??



Depends - 

If a trade sale and you are getting 6mths warranty then it is ok price.
For a private sale, 3.5 is a good price

Above assumes saloon Focus, hatchback is worth 500 more.

Overall Focus is an excellent car and is light years ahead of the Accent. Check timing belt was done before buying (due around 50k miles).


----------



## SidTheDweeb (29 Apr 2008)

I;ve a 1.6 hatch.

Typically 350miles from 50litres petrol. 

http://www.torquecars.com/tools/uk-mpg-calculator.php

Using that that is ~ 32mpg
typical mixed driving conditions

Most ever got was ~ 390 from 50litres, ie. 35mpg
slightly longer journeys than usual

Pretty awful


----------



## Tribesman29 (30 Apr 2008)

soy said:


> Depends -
> 
> If a trade sale and you are getting 6mths warranty then it is ok price.
> For a private sale, 3.5 is a good price
> ...



It is a hatchback and is an excellent model. Highest spec inside, original alloys, new tyres and exhaust, timing belt done, top of the range CD player. 16v Zetec-s model. With unusual raised gear stick.


----------



## RS2K (30 Apr 2008)

Tribesman29 said:


> It is a hatchback and is an excellent model. Highest spec inside, original alloys, new tyres and exhaust, timing belt done, top of the range CD player. 16v Zetec-s model. With unusual raised gear stick.



Highest spec. would have been a Ghia at that stage.

There was never a Zetec-S model in an Irish Focus. There was a Zetec - S Fiesta ok. Is it an import?

Unusual raised gearstick sounds erm...unusual. Be very wary of modified cars.


----------



## bobby.sands (30 Apr 2008)

LBT said:


> thinking of buying a 2007 1.4 Ford Focus just wondering is the Focus very heavy on petrol??


 
persuming!! its a zetec engine iv got a 00 focus 1.6petrol zetec engine and it gets me approx 250miles to the tank . personaly i think its great on petrol

bobby


----------



## Tribesman29 (1 May 2008)

RS2K said:


> Highest spec. would have been a Ghia at that stage.
> 
> There was never a Zetec-S model in an Irish Focus. There was a Zetec - S Fiesta ok. Is it an import?
> 
> Unusual raised gearstick sounds erm...unusual. Be very wary of modified cars.



It definitely has Zetec s on the engine. Have seen an English hatchback listed as a Ghia model, with zetec parts. Apart from the gearbox, it looks like an ordinary model. Will take a few pics when I have the car.


----------



## RS2K (1 May 2008)

Tribesman29 said:


> It definitely has Zetec s on the engine. Have seen an English hatchback listed as a Ghia model, with zetec parts. Apart from the gearbox, it looks like an ordinary model. Will take a few pics when I have the car.



Yes the engine has Zetec S on it ok. The car model is a different issue however. The base cars (LX or lower) also had Zetec or Zetec S engines btw. 

Yep post a pic of the gearlever. Good idea.


----------

